# Rolling a folded Brompton, what am I doing wrong?



## areyouactuallymoving (9 Oct 2018)

I cannot work out how to roll my Brompton when folded. I have tried leaving handlebars up, using saddle to push (which usually means the handlebars pop out) and replaced the stock wheels with Eazy Wheels, but still cannot roll the damn thing. So what's the secret?

It's an M6L if that makes any difference.

Ta!


----------



## Brocky49 (9 Oct 2018)

Saddle post must pushed all the way down to lock the fold, otherwise the whole thing comes apart. Push with handlebars upright and, if necessary, you can leave the bag in situ.
I hope that helps.
I'm a newbie to the Brompton and I've owned an M6L for about 6 weeks.


----------



## u_i (9 Oct 2018)

The seat post must be slightly up - otherwise it acts as a brake.


----------



## areyouactuallymoving (10 Oct 2018)

OK, thanks.

I will try lifting seat post out today, and using handlebars again.

Ta!


----------



## alicat (10 Oct 2018)

Could you do a video of what is happening - that could help us diagnose what is wrong?

If the handlebars are unclipping when you don't want them to, the angle of the female part that they clip into may need adjusting slightly.


----------



## ukoldschool (10 Oct 2018)

I had an issue with mine not rolling properly, the front wheel spokes were hitting the sturmey archer chain 'indicator' thingy, I googled it and it is a common problem but easily solved by unscrewing this bit and putting it back upside down...


----------



## kais01 (21 Apr 2019)

i have found it easier to pull the brompton on my left side, it somehow steers better then. have stem extended, and grab bars centrally just by the stem, just lift it slightly and roll it on the easy-wheels.

rear easywheels i do not use, and the rackless version does not have them.


----------



## Kell (25 Apr 2019)

I’ve never successfully managed it with mine so I gave up. 

It’s even harder now as the single mudguard wheel had pretty much seized. 

The only people I’ve seen do it easily have the luggage rack.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Apr 2019)

Kell said:


> I’ve never successfully managed it with mine so I gave up.
> 
> It’s even harder now as the single mudguard wheel had pretty much seized.
> 
> The only people I’ve seen do it easily have the luggage rack.


I ended-up adding the luggage rack for that very reason.
I have seen a very nice non-Brompton brand rack that looks very light (and more stylish) with good clearance for easy rolling....just can’t find the link right now :-(

A google ‘lightweight brompton rear rack’ brings up several alternatives.


----------



## Kell (25 Apr 2019)

ukoldschool said:


> I had an issue with mine not rolling properly, the front wheel spokes were hitting the sturmey archer chain 'indicator' thingy, I googled it and it is a common problem but easily solved by unscrewing this bit and putting it back upside down...
> 
> View attachment 433389




Or you could get one of these:






https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brompton...ew-a-k-a-Mushroom-stem-MiniMODs-/192116812854


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Apr 2019)

Kell said:


> I’ve never successfully managed it with mine so I gave up.
> 
> It’s even harder now as the single mudguard wheel had pretty much seized.
> 
> The only people I’ve seen do it easily have the luggage rack.


I drilled the rivet out with mine and replaced it with a short bolt with a nyloc nut. The mudguard wheel rotated freely afterwards but I eventually replaced it with a larger double wheeled version from ebay.


----------



## Kell (26 Apr 2019)

Kell said:


> Or you could get one of these:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brompton...ew-a-k-a-Mushroom-stem-MiniMODs-/192116812854



Forget that. I've just realised that would not solve your problem.


----------



## Kell (26 Apr 2019)

Tenkaykev said:


> I drilled the rivet out with mine and replaced it with a short bolt with a nyloc nut. The mudguard wheel rotated freely afterwards but I eventually replaced it with a larger double wheeled version from ebay.



Is this recent? I wonder how it's holding up. 

I had to replace my rear mudguard earlier this year as the bit that the single wheel attaches to had cracked (ages ago) and eventually the crack worked its way all the way around the plate holding the wheel. 

When I removed the rear mudguard, the wheel fell off into my hands. Pretty sure if was only dirt holding it in place.


----------



## T4tomo (26 Apr 2019)

Given it takes 2 ticks to unfold and it rolls very easy on its wheels, it's not an non issue surely. 

To roll it folded you've half unfolded it anyway by doing the handle bars


----------



## Kell (26 Apr 2019)

T4tomo said:


> Given it takes 2 ticks to unfold and it rolls very easy on its wheels, it's not an non issue surely.
> 
> To roll it folded you've half unfolded it anyway by doing the handle bars



I must admit, I take mine off the train, walk about five feet and unfold it so it's ready to ride. I don't understand people that carry theirs any further than that, but each to their own. 

I think some people do use it in 'shopping trolley' mode though inside a supermarket. Though again, I either lock mine up outside (if just popping in), fold it and carry it with me, if it's a small shop, or fold it and stick it in a trolley.


----------



## kais01 (28 Apr 2019)

Kell said:


> I’ve never successfully managed it with mine so I gave up.
> 
> It’s even harder now as the single mudguard wheel had pretty much seized.
> 
> The only people I’ve seen do it easily have the luggage rack.



the single mudguard wheel is not in contact with the ground as you trolley the bike behind you, slightly lifting it att the centre of the unfolded handlebars. nor are the rear wheels of a present rack. actually its good if these latter do not roll easily, so that the bike does not roll when you sit it down. the rubber bump in the seatpost i do not use.


----------

